# Full Overlay Pocket Door Kitchen Cabinet



## kktalker (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm installing a new set of frameless full overlay cabinets in my kitchen. I want one cabinet to have full overlay pocket door hinges to hide a microwave and pantry area. The cabinet is 30"w x 50"h x 23"d, interior opening is 28-1/2"w x 48-1/2"h. Doors are 3/4" thick. I'd like to use the KV8091 pocket door slides with the 4x4 full overlay hinge.

https://www.knapeandvogt.com/sites/default/files/Hardware-Guide-4x4-Pocket-Door-Full-Overlay-Kit.pdf

Needed pieces are:
https://www.woodworkerexpress.com/full-overlay-kit-use-pocket-door-slides-kv-8091-8092.html
https://www.woodworkerexpress.com/48l-pinion-shaft-pocket-door-slides-black.html
https://www.woodworkerexpress.com/18-pocket-door-slides-no-hinges-no-base-plates-hd-75lb-black.html

However, my cabinet builder tells me this setup only gets 3/8" overlay. Is this true? Is there a way I can get a full overlay?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The size door you have you should use a full rack and pinion pocket door system such as this. https://woodworker.com/18-rppd-slide-42-rod-mssu-937-782.asp That type of door is really bad to sag where when you use it you have to hold the door up while sliding it into the cabinet. The full rack and pinion system will prevent it from sagging. It says the doors are for inset doors but you can set it up for full overlay by sizing the door for it. Since it goes back into the cabinet using it as an overlay door you would have to cut a notch on each side top and bottom for the door to slide into. Personally I think it would look better to make the doors inset.


----------

